# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  What time to wake up for WILDS?

## Lucidnoob01

I usually go to bed at 10:30 and wake up at 3:30-4:00 for WILDS is this a good time or not. What is a good time to wake up for a WILD from this time?????

----------


## Kastro187420

It depends on what time you fall asleep. Assuming you fall asleep shortly after going to bed, I would recommend those times you have posted. Your REM cycle will last longer, and you'll be relaxed a lot more. This should give you the best chance at performing a WILD.

----------


## gab

It's best to WILD after 4.5, 6, 7.5 hours of sleep. That's when you are most likely to be just before REM. Good luck :smiley:

----------


## sanctum

If you end up consistently not being successful, you can try adjusting your wake up times by, say, 15 minutes each night and seeing if any time gets you a WILD.

----------


## Lucidnoob01

What time do you guys usually wake up for your WILDs

----------


## Mancon

I recommend anywhere from 3-6.5 hours of sleep to wake up. I usually wake up around 5 hours. You just need to experiment at different times and you will find the right time for you!  :smiley:

----------


## OneiroMoon

Waking up after 7-9 hours works great for me, but I prefer to WILD during naps.

----------

